# 42º presidente degli Stati Uniti



## nestor76

Ciao, ho una problema. 

"Bill Clinton *è* il *42º* presidente degli Stati Uniti o George W. Bush 
*è* il *43**º* presidente degli Stati Uniti."

Qui, il problema *è *la parte con le *caratteri grassette*. Come si puo domandare i numeri ordinali? Essere il *42**.º *o* 43.º *presidente di un paese *è* un caratteristico. Come si puo domandare questo caratteristico?  

Grazie.


----------



## Neurone00

Fourty-second / Fourty-third

Did I misunderstand?


----------



## gabrigabri

Neurone00 said:


> Fourty-second / Fourty-third
> 
> Did I misunderstand?




Forse vuole sapere in italiano quale domanda porre????

Non mi viene in mente niente di decente!


----------



## nestor76

Yes, unfortunately you did, or I couldn't ask. First of all, I'm not asking for the english, but for the italian. 

I can say "Bill Clinton è  il *42º* presidente degli Stati Uniti". But how can I ask properly the characteristic of being the 42nd president. It seems to me that simply saying "Quale presidente è Bill Clinton?" wouldn't be enough. 

Allora, 
Domanda: ".......................?"
Risposta: "Bill Clinton è il *42º* presidente degli Stati Uniti".


----------



## Neurone00

Ok, ora è chiaro...
Nemmeno a me viene in mente nulla di suitable...


----------



## nestor76

In realta, ha il senso, perche, voglio sapere quale presidente e Clinton, pero dire semplicemente "quale" non mi sembra sufficente.


----------



## runningman

nestor76 said:


> Ciao, ho una problema.
> 
> "Bill Clinton *è* il *42º* presidente degli Stati Uniti o George W. Bush
> *è* il *43**º* presidente degli Stati Uniti."
> 
> Qui, il problema *è *la parte con le i *caratteri *in* grassetto*. Come si può domandare i numeri ordinali? Essere il *42**º *(without the point) o* 43º *presidente di un paese *è* una caratteristica. Come si può domandare questa caratteristica?
> caratteristica is a feminine noun.
> Grazie.



I hope you don't mind


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

Neurone00 said:


> Fourty-second / Fourty-third



Forty-second, forty-third (comunque fourth, fourteenth)


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

> *42**º *(without the point)



punto = period, non point


----------



## Alxmrphi

Or "dot"  much more common than period.


----------



## Neurone00

Never Got a Dinner said:


> Forty-second, forty-third (comunque fourth, fourteenth)



thx


----------



## runningman

Changing the point of view, asking indirectly:

How many presidents there have been before Clinton/G.W.Bush?


----------



## nestor76

La risporta di "How many presidents there have been before Clinton/G.W.Bush?" non è 42º, è 41.


----------



## runningman

nestor76 said:


> La risporta di "How many presidents there have been before Clinton/G.W.Bush?" non è 42º, è 41.



Yes, you're right. I meant that once you've got the answer to this question you know that Clinton was the 42nd president of the United States or Bush the 43rd.
As we can't think of a direct question, why not to solve the problem by asking an indirect one?


----------



## lsp

Alex_Murphy said:


> Or "dot"  much more common than period.



Only in BE, Alex. We use "period" almost exclusively in AE except for urls. 

Anyway, the question is awkward in both languages. "Which president is Bill Clinton?" is only clearly recognizable if you've been talking about order. You'd have to say, "Which president is Bill Clinton in (numeric) order?" I wonder if the same problem/solution is true for Italian, cioè: "Quale presidente è Bill Clinton in ordine?" (or is it "nell'ordine numerico?")


----------



## nestor76

Thanks, that sounds like a solution.


----------



## runningman

lsp said:


> Only in BE, Alex. We use "period" almost exclusively in AE except for urls.
> 
> Anyway, the question is awkward in both languages. "Which president is Bill Clinton?" is only clearly recognizable if you've been talking about order. You'd have to say, "Which president is Bill Clinton in (numeric) order?" I wonder if the same problem Yes, this is why I can't think of a decent direct question/solution is true for Italian, cioè: "Quale presidente è Bill Clinton in ordine?Doesn't make much sense" (or is it"nell'ordine numerico?Understandable, but awkward")


----------



## lsp

runningman said:


> Understandable, but awkward


Somewhat true of the English, too.


----------



## ElaineG

runningman said:


> Changing the point of view, asking indirectly:
> 
> How many presidents have there been before Clinton/G.W.Bush?


----------



## gabrigabri

Penso/temo che non esista una domanda precisa in Italiano; occorrerebbe parafrasare o usare una domanda non proprio "cristiana":

Che numero di presidente è Bush?? (bruttissima, ma è l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente).


----------



## lsp

Yes, gabrigabri, that's another way we might say it in English, too. "What number president is Bush?"


----------



## TrentinaNE

There was no consensus about this question in English Only either.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Never Got a Dinner

lsp said:


> Yes, gabrigabri, that's another way we might say it in English, too. "What number president is Bush?"



Yes, I can agree with that.

"What number president is Bush?"
"What number president _was_ Clinton (Bush Sr., Reagan, etc.)?"


----------



## ElaineG

Discussion of dot/period/etc. now here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=438131


----------



## mishabe

E se dicessimo : Nell'ordine cronologico dei Presidenti americani, a che posto viene XY ?


----------



## gabrigabri

mishabe said:


> E se dicessimo : Nell'ordine cronologico dei Presidenti americani, a che posto viene XY ?




Perfetto, geniale!
Prima una breve spiegazione e poi la domanda!!


----------



## lsp

mishabe said:


> E se dicessimo : Nell'ordine cronologico dei Presidenti americani, a che posto viene XY ?





gabrigabri said:


> Perfetto, geniale!
> Prima una breve spiegazione e poi la domanda!!



Help me understand why that is perfect and my attempt "Quale presidente è Bill Clinton nell'ordine numerico?" got "Understandable, but awkward" from runningman. I have no anxieties about being wrong (too much experience), but this seems so close to something that was given a "perfetto, geniale" review that it made me curious.


----------



## _forumuser_

If I may add my little contribution. My first choice would (probably ) be:

A: Scusami, Clinton e' il presidente numero....?
B: 42!

I think this solution works well in English too, doesn't it?


----------



## gabrigabri

lsp said:


> Help me understand why that is perfect and my attempt "Quale presidente è Bill Clinton nell'ordine numerico?" got "Understandable, but awkward" from runningman. I have no anxieties about being wrong (too much experience), but this seems so close to something that was given a "perfetto, geniale" review that it made me curious.




Dear Lsp, 
forse sono stato un po' troppo euforico!! Però secondo me quella domanda è la soluzione migliore.
La tua non suona molto italiana secondo me:
"ordine numerico" è meno preciso di "ordine cronologico" (perché si riferisce al tempo).

Però forse tu hai posto la domanda più "pulita": Quale (numero di) presidente è Bill Clinton in ordine cronologico?

Non so, ho ancora molti dubbi!


----------



## lsp

Thanks gabrigabri, now I understand the difference and I appreciate that you took the time explain. It's kind of funny that this is so difficult, even over in English Only!


----------



## Sicanius

mishabe said:


> E se dicessimo : Nell'ordine cronologico dei Presidenti americani, a che posto viene XY ?



Il questo caso però la risposta sarebbe:
- Viene al 42° posto (e non Bill Clinton è il 42° presidente)

Si potrebbe chiedere: 
-Qual è la posizione di Bill Clinton nell'ordine cronologico dei mandati presidenziali americani? 
Ma anche così la risposta non è quella voluta...

Chissà se esiste una soluzione, cioè una domanda che come risposta implica "Bill Clinton è il 42°"


----------

